# Tappan conditions



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone have current conditions on tappan? Figure it will be muddy after the storms yesterday


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

not too muddy anymore than normal surface temp 80


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How has the bass bite been


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

training day for my buddys new boat....not much fishing....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bass have been on, every Tuesday nighter has been 11 to 14 lbs to win


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I was down there today and got my balls kicked in only had 5 bites. In about 7 hours. Don't know what I was doing wrong. Was going to fish a tourney tomorrow and ended up having some trailer issues so that counts that one out for me. 

I did have one solid one 3+ another around 16" and shook off one other bite that felt like it would have been a quality fish


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

WNW wind @ 12mph couldn’t have been to beneficial. That caused me to cancel my trip to Tappan Friday.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Specwar said:


> WNW wind @ 12mph couldn’t have been to beneficial. That caused me to cancel my trip to Tappan Friday.


She was rolling for sure.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Took 14.6 to win the open tournament if thats the one your were going to fish


----------

